# Dell 15-3000 laptop Beeps on Bootup



## dondd (Jul 20, 2010)

Not sure this is a Win 10 issue or a Dell hardware issue. I'm looking for some guidance: The titled laptop produces 3 sets of 5 beeps on bootup then seems to operate OK except that my external mouse is erratic. I changed to a different mouse, and the results stayed the same. Using the touch pad, I don't experience any problem. I'm running Windows 10 Home. Have not had the beeps before today. The laptop is probably 3 years old or thereabouts. Any guidance would be appreciated. Tnx...dondd


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Restart the Laptop and press *F12*. Do the *Diagnostics*. It will tell you what hardware is starting to fail.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your bios is from American Megatrends, then the 5 beeps if of equal length, indicate expansion card or CPU problem. Dell usually lists a beep code in your owners manual. You'll have to test the individual component cited. I'm moving the thread to our hardware forum.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Hold the *D* key through powerup. You should see a series of alternating solid color screens -- if you don't, the display panel is bad.

If you do, then either the display cable is not properly connected, damaged, or the mainboard is bad. Check the cable that runs between the mainboard and back of the display panel. If it's damaged, replace it. if that doesn't solve the issue, replace the mainboard.


----------



## dondd (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys...I will try the steps you all recommended and let you know how I make out!


----------



## dondd (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok guys....I think I got it. I first ran diagnostics per spunk.funk's suggestion. It ran for 5 hours continuously beeping non-stop! However the result was all items in the check list passed...no problem. When I removed the battery and charger, and held the pwr button down for 15 seconds, then replaced them and booted, I noticed that the time was wrong!! Then I hunted again for the beep code, and this time found it here:

https://www.dell.com/support/articl...ding-beep-codes-on-a-dell-notebook-pc?lang=en

Notice that the 5 beeps corresponds to a bad cmos coin battery (which is responsible to maintain the date & time whenever the main battery is removed). To me that confirmed the cause of the beeps (in this case). I'm now in the process of replacing the battery, but it's a real pain, as you need to remove the hand rest, the keyboard, the entire back cover and unplug a couple of cables.
When I'm done, I'll declare solved or not. Thanks for the input!


----------



## dondd (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok...sorry it took so long to change the cmos battery, but that cleared up the beeps. Seems to be working ok. The only issue now is that either a wireless or wired mouse is erratic and jumpy. The touch pad works fine. Any thoughts?
The beep problem is solved!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Control Panel>Mouse. See what adjustments you can make. Also, a sticky mouse pad can cause the problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

5 beeps on a Dell laptop is a real time clock failure I.E. the CMOS battery is going dead and it's losing the time.

https://www.dell.com/community/Lapt...-beeps-5-times-with-black/m-p/4722283#M877462


----------



## dondd (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Corday....I'll check into that shortly. Also thanks to everyone regarding the beeps. That problem is solved. Still working from the day the cmos battery was changed.


----------

